# Helmet



## curiousgeorge (Jun 30, 2004)

What do folks recommend for a good lightweight helmet for XC? I don't see much for helmet weights on the WW listings.


----------



## CODMAN (Jan 12, 2004)

Use what fits best! Forget about weight for once... Huh? I'm saying that????  But seriously, your first consideration for a helmet should be fit and comfort. The best helmet is not the lightest... But the one that feels best!

Just my 0.02$

CODMAN


----------



## atbcrash (Jan 23, 2004)

*Limar F107*

I have that helmet and I love it. Very light weight and very comfortable. It's also very aerodynamic which makes it smaller looking. You don't want a helmet too big because it won't vent well and could possibly put strain on your neck because of weight. I like forgetting that I have a helmet on.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Jun 30, 2004)

CODMAN said:


> Use what fits best! Forget about weight for once... Huh? I'm saying that????  But seriously, your first consideration for a helmet should be fit and comfort. The best helmet is not the lightest... But the one that feels best!
> 
> CODMAN


Yes, I agree that fit and comfort are the primary factors but all things equal, or close to equal...? For example, I've tried on the Giro E2 and Xen and the Specialized S1 and M1 and found them all to be quite comfortable (I guess I have an average-shaped head  ) so my choice comes down to cost and weight.


----------



## kingfurby (Apr 15, 2004)

The Giro Pneumo is nice too. It's extremely light and airy, and it comes with a cute little visor so you will look like an official mountain biker.  It's a great all-purpose helmet that tends to get overlooked by some mountain bikers. The comfort of this helmet is as amazing as its exorbitant pricetag.


----------



## split (Jan 12, 2004)

*second pneumo*



kingfurby said:


> The Giro Pneumo is nice too. It's extremely light and airy, and it comes with a cute little visor so you will look like an official mountain biker.  It's a great all-purpose helmet that tends to get overlooked by some mountain bikers. The comfort of this helmet is as amazing as its exorbitant pricetag.


I second the Pneumo, although I'm not sure if the newer ones have visor holes in them. Mine doesn't at least. Very comfortable. The Giro Animas is a good alternative too.


----------



## mward (Apr 7, 2004)

The Specialized S1 is really cool (temp) and really cool (looking) and 300g. And fits nice too, if you have a normal head. If you look like ernie, you're probably in trouble.


----------



## Big Bad Wolf (Jun 4, 2004)

I'm quite pleased with the Specialized S1. It surely is the lightest helmet I've ever had and it fits like a glove.


----------



## Knut (Jan 12, 2004)

My Specialized S1, size M (56-60 cm), is only 251 grams with visor. Also it's very well ventilated and looks the part.


----------



## ~ScaryFast~ (Jan 22, 2004)

Knut said:


> My Specialized S1, size M (56-60 cm), is only 251 grams with visor. Also it's very well ventilated and looks the part.


That's pretty light - I don't think most S1's are that light. I'm pretty I sure a read a review at cyclingnews.com that was saying that they really aren't superlight, usually around 300g.

I am in the process of getting a new helmet because I wrecked my Giro Eclipse. The Pneumo was my first choice, but it's just way too expensive. According to Giro, it is the same weight as the eclipse, but according to the catalogue of the Giro distributor here (OGC) they have the Eclipse listed as being lighter!

Another light helmet I considered is the Louis Garneau T-Bone. It is about a half ounce lighter than both the Eclipse and Pneumo. Surprisingly it seems many companies' lightest helmet is not their top-of-the-line model. LG's Ozzy is heavier. Bell's Ghisallo is heavier than its number 2 Furio - both are not very light.

I ended up ordering another Eclipse because it fits great and is lighter than almost every other helmet that is commonly sold around where I live. A lot of MTBers use road helmets like the Pneumo and Eclipse, and I know it's dangerous because even though they meet all safety standards, they don't provide as much rear head coverage as MTB helmets do. Be aware of that when you make your choice.


----------



## Chilito (Jan 13, 2004)

Atmos!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Jun 30, 2004)

~ScaryFast~ said:


> That's pretty light - I don't think most S1's are that light. I'm pretty I sure a read a review at cyclingnews.com that was saying that they really aren't superlight, usually around 300g.
> 
> I am in the process of getting a new helmet because I wrecked my Giro Eclipse. The Pneumo was my first choice, but it's just way too expensive. According to Giro, it is the same weight as the eclipse, but according to the catalogue of the Giro distributor here (OGC) they have the Eclipse listed as being lighter!
> 
> ...


(Actually, 251g is a confirmed weight on the WW listings for a medium '04 S1.)

As far as road helmets go, I guess I hadn't considered them for the reason you mention. Anyone have comments on the coverage of road vs MTB helmets?


----------



## ~ScaryFast~ (Jan 22, 2004)

curiousgeorge said:


> (Actually, 251g is a confirmed weight on the WW listings for a medium '04 S1.)
> 
> As far as road helmets go, I guess I hadn't considered them for the reason you mention. Anyone have comments on the coverage of road vs MTB helmets?


That is interesting....I guess I have to give that helmet more props!

Here is the article I was referring to that said it was 300g.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech/?id=2002/reviews/specialized_S1

I guess the weight difference is probably the visor, which I assume most of us would ditch anyways.

I think the road vs. mtb thing is a choice you have to make based on your evaluation of your riding risks. If we all wanted the best coverage then we'd be riding in those helmets a lot of BMX/skateboarders wear. I would be interested to hear if anyone has suffered an injury due to a road helmet's lack of coverage, since I am comfortable with just a roadie helmet.


----------



## mward (Apr 7, 2004)

The weight of mine (300) was with the visor.


----------



## Boj (Jan 13, 2004)

~ScaryFast~ said:


> A lot of MTBers use road helmets like the Pneumo and Eclipse, and I know it's dangerous because even though they meet all safety standards, they don't provide as much rear head coverage as MTB helmets do. Be aware of that when you make your choice.


Can you elaborate on this, maybe with some pics? What makes you so convinced?

I always imagined that road impacts are as bad or worse than MTB due to higher speed and harder objects to hit so I'm a bit surprised.


----------



## Knut (Jan 12, 2004)

Fresh from the trail including visor, sweaty pads and a bit of mud...


----------



## Big Bad Wolf (Jun 4, 2004)

*S1 weight*

Knut's S1 may weigh 251g, 
But here is mine and it is even lighter . A whopping 218g (size Small model 2004)
i never use the visor btw.


----------



## Big Bad Wolf (Jun 4, 2004)

~ScaryFast~ said:


> That's pretty light - I don't think most S1's are that light. I'm pretty I sure a read a review at cyclingnews.com that was saying that they really aren't superlight, usually around 300g.
> 
> [snip]
> 
> .


You might wanna consider getting an S1 after all. Mine weighs 218g (size S & without that stupid visor)


----------



## Knut (Jan 12, 2004)

My scale shows the visor @ 18 grams, maybe I could drill or dremel it to loose some weight - might also consider trying a size small to loose those extra grams...


----------



## Cyco (Apr 30, 2004)

*MET 5th Element*

I just started wearing a MET 5th Element and I am loving it. I have found it light, well ventilated and extremly comfortable. I was also looking at the Gyros and Bells, but went with the MET.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Selev Alien*

mine selev alien weight 225g. looks deadly like a cobra. Wearing and hissing the trail and scare off the monkeys.


----------



## ~ScaryFast~ (Jan 22, 2004)

Boj said:


> Can you elaborate on this, maybe with some pics? What makes you so convinced?
> 
> I always imagined that road impacts are as bad or worse than MTB due to higher speed and harder objects to hit so I'm a bit surprised.


Well I suppose this would be easier to demonstrate a few years ago....

Say you go to www.giro.com and look at the helmets - they have them all lined up with side views and you can see that the MTB helmets generally dip down a little lower in the back of the head. It is very slight, I admit, and I think the MTB-road difference isn't that significant as it was several years ago. A few years ago you could see a more definite difference in coverage I think, say with an older Giro Exodus vs the Eclipse.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Jun 30, 2004)

~ScaryFast~ said:


> Well I suppose this would be easier to demonstrate a few years ago....
> 
> Say you go to www.giro.com and look at the helmets - they have them all lined up with side views and you can see that the MTB helmets generally dip down a little lower in the back of the head. It is very slight, I admit, and I think the MTB-road difference isn't that significant as it was several years ago. A few years ago you could see a more definite difference in coverage I think, say with an older Giro Exodus vs the Eclipse.


Stopped by my lbs over the weekend to check out helmets. After checking them out side by side, I now believe that there is little difference between road and MTB helmets other than styling. The differences in coverage are minimal.


----------



## eurorider (Feb 15, 2004)

I think I will have to get an S1 in small then  ...does anyone know a good place to get them?

What about the weights of Briko helmets such as the Solo, Tornado, or Spark? There's surprisingly no listings on WW...

Any opinions of Briko helmets in general?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*look for good Ventilation instead...*

the difference in weight isn't earthshattering. most weigh between 280-340g anyway so that won't make a difference BUT the ventilation will have a big impact instead.
i used S-Works helmets in the past (King Cobra) and when i switched to the MET Stradivarius i couldn't believe it: where before i sweat like mad and sometimes floods of sweat came down my face i know have a almost dry head! in cooler weather it can be even too cold because the vents actually soak the air and channel it through the helmet and around your head. what a difference a helmet can make.my friend Andy also switched from the S-Works helmet to the MET 5th elemnt and says it feels like wearing no helmet at all in comparison...

once again german magazines do very scientific tests here with temperature measurements all around the head etc... and the top of the line Giro and MET helmets always have an edge over the competition.

MET Stradivarius:









MET-helmets - another product not available in the US...
https://www.met-helmets.com/ProdottiDsp.jsp?idcat=6&naviga=2&LINGUA=ENG&naviga=PROD


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*some 2004 helmet weights...*

Alpina Hurrican: 260g
Alpina Mythos: 304g
Bell Ukon: 319g
Briko Spark: 353g
Casco Vautron: 297g
Cratoni Zethos: 285g
Giro E2: 315g
Giro Xen: 375g
Lazer Revolution II: 297g
Limar 909: 321g
Mango Max Force: 289g
MET 5th Element: 313g
Rudy Project Ayron: 288g
Shain BK100: 291g
Specialized Telluride: 328g
Specialized M1: 236g
Trek Interval: 318g
Uvex Supersonic RS: 272g

from 2003:
Alpina Ethos: 253g
Bell X-Ray: 325g
Casco Viper Mountain: 333g
Giro Skyline: 268g
Giro Xen: 305g
Lazer Blade: 343g
MET Sfero: 267g
MET 5th Element: 306g
Uvex Wing RS: 312g

and here's an extract of a german helmet test. you see the measured temperatures.red aereas are hot...:


----------



## Big Bad Wolf (Jun 4, 2004)

Nino, there is a big difference between a King Cobra and a S1.
The lS1's are cool and as mentioned before, they are really light.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*correct BUT...*

correct, it is the lightest and also got a top rating in the test but it is still better ones in the cooling departement.


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

Any helmet works better if you shave the dome but I love my Bell X-ray until it sucks in a bee and then its time freak out everbody =)


----------



## happybiker (Jan 19, 2004)

*S1 is cooler*

I used a Stradavarius for almost 2 seasons and when I got my new S1 I noticed the increased ventilation, they are both very good but the S1 is slightly better. Although the Spesh feels lighter on your head I would say the Met is actually more comfortable, the straps conform to your cheeks and go unnoticed whereas you can feel the S1 is there for the first few mins of a ride, the straps are a bit thinner and don't sit flush. I use my S1 off road and the Met on road...just for looks I guess!


----------



## Trevor! (Dec 23, 2003)

happybiker said:


> I used a Stradavarius for almost 2 seasons and when I got my new S1 I noticed the increased ventilation, they are both very good but the S1 is slightly better. Although the Spesh feels lighter on your head I would say the Met is actually more comfortable, the straps conform to your cheeks and go unnoticed whereas you can feel the S1 is there for the first few mins of a ride, the straps are a bit thinner and don't sit flush. I use my S1 off road and the Met on road...just for looks I guess!


I've been riding the Met 5th Element and that has what I think is the best ventilation, particularly for hot summer days. The fit is also really nice, the helmet fit is snug and most importantly very comfortable.


----------



## eurorider (Feb 15, 2004)

Does anybody know anything about a Specialized Decibel helmet? It seems many riders are using it for the games in Athens; maybe it will be the replacement for the S1.

Perhaps this is it on the head of Andrus Aug:

http://www.specialized.com/SBCWhatsNewDetail.jsp?article=4801&refp=IntlHome


----------



## Chester (Jan 15, 2004)

*Those Germans.....They test everything*



nino said:


> Alpina
> and here's an extract of a german helmet test. you see the measured temperatures.red aereas are hot...:


I was just about to make a joke post......with something like......"I gonna wait until I see the helmet tests from the German magazines before I buy a new one.."

And now, you post the results of a actual helmet test.......Amazing......

Good for them.......such an huge difference between those magazines and the ones sold in the states..... where the largest advertisers....usually do the best in their so called "tests"

Keep posting tests.......

The only thing more I would want from their testing in the future would be aerodynamic profile and rating in something like "watts of resistance" at perhaps 40 kph


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

i like the xen. kind of heavy, but i look less goofy in it for some reason. the guy at the lbs said everyone likes the way it fits and looks...


----------



## eurorider (Feb 15, 2004)

*giro xen*

is heavy, has poor cooling capabilities, is rather expensive and looks like a skater helmet ...not a great choice imo

you would buy a helmet b/c a guy at the shop says everyone likes it?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

eurorider said:


> is heavy, has poor cooling capabilities, is rather expensive and looks like a skater helmet ...not a great choice imo
> 
> you would buy a helmet b/c a guy at the shop says everyone likes it?


Personally, I like the fact that it looks like a "skater" helmet. Didn't know about the poor cooling capabilities.

And, no I wouldn't buy it because a guy at the shop said everyone likes it, just thought I would throw it out there.

Everything I post lately, seems to bother you...


----------



## eurorider (Feb 15, 2004)

donkekus said:


> Everything I post lately, seems to bother you...


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

eurorider said:


>


or maybe you just disagree...

the levers too.


----------



## warlock^_^ (Feb 12, 2004)

nino said:


> correct, it is the lightest and also got a top rating in the test but it is still better ones in the cooling departement.


nino,

Met have this removable chin guard in their site, it didnt say anything on which particular helmet it will fit. you have any info on this? 

thanks


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*chin guard?*



warlock^_^ said:


> nino,
> 
> Met have this removable chin guard in their site, it didnt say anything on which particular helmet it will fit. you have any info on this?
> 
> thanks


i have never seen any chinguard. i have simple straps as any other helmet.you have the link to what you refer?


----------



## warlock^_^ (Feb 12, 2004)

nino said:


> i have never seen any chinguard. i have simple straps as any other helmet.you have the link to what you refer?


here...

https://www.met-helmets.com/ProdottiDet.jsp?idrub=40&idcat=6

look on the side, under Tech talk...there's a pic also










oh dont bother, found the helmet where it belongs....Para-Chute


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

http://www.singletrackworld.com/article.php?sid=1433

more pics & info on the Specialized Decibel helmet

ta

scant


----------

